# Ko Olina Naia tower question



## ada903 (Oct 31, 2010)

So the two bedrooms I booked yesterday at Ko Olina in January are non lockoffs in the Naia tower - one is oceanview and the other is island/mountain view.  I understand the Naia tower is one of the new towers, is that true?  How bad are the island/mountain views?  I put in a request for a higher floor.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 31, 2010)

Power plant view?


----------



## ada903 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, it appears so, I was reading some of the older threads and someone called it "Iraqi" view, hahaha.  Oh well, I got lucky with the first unit, we will be staying in the oceanview, but our friends that we are giving the second unit to will have the Iraqi view.. my husband does not want to give up the ocean view, I can't blame him!  We'll invite our friends over to watch sunset from our balcony.. 

Which reminds me, does anyone know if there a balcony with chairs big enough to have coffee outside?  I am spoiled, I am used to the big balconies at Royal Resorts in Cancun  



dioxide45 said:


> Power plant view?


----------



## cp73 (Oct 31, 2010)

I was just there two weeks ago. I haven't stayed in that tower but I would bet the mountain view is really a view of the Marina primarily as long as the floor level was over a three levels. It did seem to me that that tower is not completely done. It seems like the portion of the tower the closest to the water is not complete. You could see completly through the building from one side out through the other.


----------



## ada903 (Oct 31, 2010)

I really hope there won't be any construction happening during our stay!  Thanks for the feedback!



cp73 said:


> I was just there two weeks ago. I haven't stayed in that tower but I would bet the mountain view is really a view of the Marina primarily as long as the floor level was over a three levels. It did seem to me that that tower is not completely done. It seems like the portion of the tower the closest to the water is not complete. You could see completly through the building from one side out through the other.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 31, 2010)

The Naia Tower is the newest of the three towers.  It has been open only a year or maybe a little more.  And you are right--only about half is yet open.  It is by far the nicest of the three towers IMO.  The balconies are very nice and have plenty of room.  I own ocean view and have not stayed in a mountain view unit in Naia, but I think those views should be fine--probably as much marina as mountain.  Also, the Naia underground parking garage is superb.  The garages under the other two towers are very tight, but Naia is much more spacious.  And it is even better right now because half the tower is still not occupied.  One hint:  Go to the lowest level and there will be almost no cars.  We were there in February and parked in the exact same parking spot every day for the whole week with never a car close to us.  Enjoy!


----------



## ada903 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you, this sounds great!  Looking forward to our week there in January!



BocaBoy said:


> The Naia Tower is the newest of the three towers.  It has been open only a year or maybe a little more.  And you are right--only about half is yet open.  It is by far the nicest of the three towers IMO.  The balconies are very nice and have plenty of room.  I own ocean view and have not stayed in a mountain view unit in Naia, but I think those views should be fine--probably as much marina as mountain.  Also, the Naia underground parking garage is superb.  The garages under the other two towers are very tight, but Naia is much more spacious.  And it is even better right now because half the tower is still not occupied.  One hint:  Go to the lowest level and there will be almost no cars.  We were there in February and parked in the exact same parking spot every day for the whole week with never a car close to us.  Enjoy!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the view we had last November from our room in the Naia Tower:






This was the view if we looked to the far right:


----------



## ada903 (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice thanks for sharing!


----------



## larryallen (Nov 1, 2010)

I love Ko Olina. Only a few more months and we are going.


----------



## gblotter (Nov 1, 2010)

larryallen said:


> I love Ko Olina. Only a few more months and we are going.


I confess that I am the one who originated the "Iraqi view" comment.  We love Ko Olina too.  However, I believe this is one resort where the view really matters.  Although looking out at the marina is pleasant enough, the not-so-pleasant oil refinery is beyond that in the distance.  Mountain View units in the Moana and Kona towers have a beautiful golf course to gaze at.  The Naia tower has the most exposure to oil refinery views.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Nov 1, 2010)

Aloha
We have had the island view from the Naia Tower and have enjoyed it - of course we always enjoy watching the ships coming and going in the harbor, or perhaps see the KoOlina Cat leaving for a cruise.  The higher the floor the better.  The biggest disadvantage we think, is not really feeling a part of the resort "action" - being able to look out at what is going on in the pool or lagoon.

The resort is so nice we enjoy (almost) any room.  We own island view and usually get the Kona Tower but this last May Naia was just fine.

Have a great trip.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 1, 2010)

I had an island view above the parking garage in Maui, and still loved it too!  You have to be in the wrong state of mind in Hawaii not to love every minute of it.. view or not view!     If we get lucky we'll enjoy the view, and if not, we'll still make the best of it   I will post photos and feedback when I return!



Lv2Trvl said:


> Aloha
> We have had the island view from the Naia Tower and have enjoyed it - of course we always enjoy watching the ships coming and going in the harbor, or perhaps see the KoOlina Cat leaving for a cruise.  The higher the floor the better.  The biggest disadvantage we think, is not really feeling a part of the resort "action" - being able to look out at what is going on in the pool or lagoon.
> 
> The resort is so nice we enjoy (almost) any room.  We own island view and usually get the Kona Tower but this last May Naia was just fine.
> ...


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Put in a request for your two rooms to be on the same high floor and as near as possible to each other.

P.S. - Here was my ocean view from the Naia Tower in '09.


----------



## SMB1 (Nov 2, 2010)

How do I find out in which tower the res is?   My res for KoOlina just says KoOlina.


----------



## GregT (Nov 2, 2010)

Terry,

I love that picture -- when I have a bad day at work, I look for it or DougP's HHV photo album.   Or really any Hawaii post by AlwaysOnVac!

I could use a vacation (right now).


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 2, 2010)

SMB1 said:


> How do I find out in which tower the res is?   My res for KoOlina just says KoOlina.


Your reservation at Ko Olina is not for a specific tower.  That will be determined when rooms are assigned.  The exceptions are that there are no 3 BR units in Kona Tower and if you have reserved a non lockoff 2 BR it will be in Naia.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 2, 2010)

I called the front desk and they said both units are in the Naia tower, one is ocean view the other is island view.  The Marriott website shows these as non-lock off two bedrooms as well, which is consistent with what she said.  So I am hopeful we will be in the Naia tower.



BocaBoy said:


> Your reservation at Ko Olina is not for a specific tower.  That will be determined when rooms are assigned.  The exceptions are that there are no 3 BR units in Kona Tower and if you have reserved a non lockoff 2 BR it will be in Naia.


----------



## SMB1 (Nov 3, 2010)

BocaBoy said:


> Your reservation at Ko Olina is not for a specific tower.  That will be determined when rooms are assigned.  The exceptions are that there are no 3 BR units in Kona Tower and if you have reserved a non lockoff 2 BR it will be in Naia.



Thank you.


----------



## SDMiller (Nov 4, 2010)

Ada - I recognized your picture of the Royal Sands in Cancun - we deposit our Ko'olina for the Royal Haciendas or the Royal Caribbean (oceanfront)  several times thru II. Last year and next year for 2weeks.  

Anyway back to your question - I know you are spoiled by the Royal Resorts balconies - unfortunately the Marriotts are no where near the same size.  The lock off (we own in one of the original bldgs) has a very small balcony - just room for two chairs. So if you are staying in the new bldg no lock off room but still a very small balcony for the second bedroom.  We own a 2 bdrm mountain view in Ko'Olina- every year we received a parcial ocean view - not too bad.

No matter what room you are assigned you will love the Marriott property and  Hawaii!  I don't think the staff is as family friendly as you have in Cancun at the Royals  

SD


----------



## ada903 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, those Royal Resorts balconies add so much to our vacation experience, we spend hours every day having coffee, lunch, relaxing, etc. And customer service in unique! We even have friends among staff - a sales lady and a concierge, and we go out with them every time. It's like family down there! That being said, I look forward to trying Ko Olina and experiencing Oahu, and I appreciate all the advice and posted pics! I will take extensive photos and post them for tuggers when I get back!



SDMiller said:


> Ada - I recognized your picture of the Royal Sands in Cancun - we deposit our Ko'olina for the Royal Haciendas or the Royal Caribbean (oceanfront)  several times thru II. Last year and next year for 2weeks.
> 
> Anyway back to your question - I know you are spoiled by the Royal Resorts balconies - unfortunately the Marriotts are no where near the same size.  The lock off (we own in one of the original bldgs) has a very small balcony - just room for two chairs. So if you are staying in the new bldg no lock off room but still a very small balcony for the second bedroom.  We own a 2 bdrm mountain view in Ko'Olina- every year we received a parcial ocean view - not too bad.
> 
> ...


----------

